# Help needed to start diy mixing



## bjorncoetsee (25/6/16)

Hi guys. Ive been vaping for 3 years and I think its time to try making my own juices. 

Suggestions for where I can buy at cheapest price. And what I would need to get started. 
Is it better to take the nic in Vg or Pg solution?

Im looking to make some fruity icecream flavors, yogurts, mackeroon flavors. 

What is die core concentrates I should always have? 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Frikkie6000 (25/6/16)

hey man. Blck vapour is the one i use. Cheap concentrates. And preffer the PG nic as it's a lekker dilutent for your VG. 

http://blckvapour.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

Have moved this thread to the DIY E-liquid section @bjorncoetsee 
All the best with the DIY endevaours!

There are several DIY suppliers. 
Personally, I have bought a few times from Valley Vapour in CT. They have a wide selection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/6/16)

Thanks guys. What nic base do u suggest vg or pg?


----------



## Petrus (26/6/16)

Hi, I am also quite new to diy, but PG nic works best for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/6/16)

My list of essential core ingredients would be.
Beverian Cream.
Strawberry Ripe.
Dairy Milk/ Fresh Cream.
Koolada.

I Find i use these ingredients the most. If anything i noticed is all fruit mixes taste lot better with koolada as it makes them more cold and more reminding of a juice. Would seem weird vaping warm fruit. BUT JUST 1% koolada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (27/6/16)

I am selling some fruit flavours to get you started !! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-for-sale-trade.t25048/


----------



## stevie g (27/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> My list of essential core ingredients would be.
> Beverian Cream.
> Strawberry Ripe.
> Dairy Milk/ Fresh Cream.
> ...


 definitely agree with you. 1% is the upper limit largely.


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Some capella flavours see to be great. Some new mixes are great to vape on its own


----------

